
Trump officials weigh encryption crackdown - lisper
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/06/27/trump-officials-weigh-encryption-crackdown-1385306
======
mtmail
300 comments in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20305176](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20305176)

